# What if we found a furry planet????



## vivatheshadows (Jan 28, 2009)

what would you do if we found a planet inhabited with nothing but Anthro's?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 28, 2009)

I would continue living my normal life simply because _finding_ furries, while cool and intresting, won't change anything.


----------



## Laze (Jan 28, 2009)

Ask directions for Planet Scalie.

Where I would subsequently be eaten.

Apparently I'm an astronaut now, heh.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 28, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> won't change anything.



Meeting/Finding life on another planet would change a lot of things, sir.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 28, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Meeting/Finding life on another planet would change a lot of things, sir.



We would have known about them long, long before actually _making contact_ with them, is what I meant. I should have clarified that. If we found life on another planet before they found us, we'd do tons of research with telescopes and other such things first before contacting them. It wouldn't be a surprise once we finally found them.

That being said, if they were furries in the modern sense, in that they were normal people living normal lives doing normal stuff with normal technology, and are just animals instead of humans, it really won't change much. Would it be neat? Yeah. Would it prove other planets support life? Sure. But that's about it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 28, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> what would you do if we found a planet inhabited with nothing but Anthro's?



Depends on how much they'd charge for a visiting tourist's ticket...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 28, 2009)

Kill them and plunder their planet for precious resources to use in our galactic war against the Anime Empire.

Also, as far as "wut if furriez wuz reel lololol" threads go, I rate this thread "Crackhead Bob" on a scale of "Dubya" (lowest) to "Hawking" (highest).


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Kill them and plunder their planet for precious resources to use in our galactic war against the Anime Empire.
> 
> Also, as far as "wut if furriez wuz reel lololol" threads go, I rate this thread "Crackhead Bob" on a scale of "Dubya" (lowest) to "Hawking" (highest).


 






 Your just way to damn funny and nice avatar


----------



## Records (Jan 28, 2009)

Launch spy sat's, find nude beaches, photo said furries, print magazines, profit.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2009)

Records said:


> Launch spy sat's, find nude beaches, photo said furries, print magazines, profit.


 

GOT DAMN IT, WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT!?


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 28, 2009)

I would live there?


----------



## Sernion (Jan 28, 2009)

Inb4 Yiffyiffyiff


----------



## TehBrownPup (Jan 28, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I would continue living my normal life simply because _finding_ furries, while cool and intresting, won't change anything.



This.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 28, 2009)

There is only one solution.

*EXTERMINATUS*


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 28, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I would continue living my normal life simply because _finding_ furries, while cool and intresting, won't change anything.



I agree.
Also, they wouldn't be furries would they? They'd be aliens.


----------



## John Wolf (Jan 28, 2009)

The Nations which discover it repeat their claim that this is not some joke, then we start sending astronauts to research this planet and someone like the chinease eventually invades.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 28, 2009)

Uh oh, another "what if there were really furs" thread.  Let me sum up all the answers from all those threads for this and all future threads:

There would be: yiff, drama, and BWWWAAAAAA'ing

That or they could use us as an example of how not to run a planet.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 28, 2009)

Laze said:


> Ask directions for Planet Scalie.
> 
> Where I would subsequently be eaten.
> 
> Apparently I'm an astronaut now, heh.



This.  Though, dunno 'bout the eaten part.  I would more likely have some 'fun' there.  ;3



Sernion said:


> Inb4 Yiffyiffyiff



Now, that's just silly.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 28, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I would continue living my normal life simply because _finding_ furries, while cool and intresting, won't change anything.



You don't think that finding aliens would be a big deal? Y'know, at all?


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 28, 2009)

i would be like LOLOLOL then launch a nuclear warhead at it.


----------



## X (Jan 28, 2009)

i would be the first human on that rock.
then killing spree >______>


----------



## The Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

I would go to that planet and continue my normal life.


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, and here I had thought I'd seen all of these "furry scenario" ideas. Kudos.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 28, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> i would be the first human on that rock.
> then killing spree >______>


I'd be sitting in the rocket next to you shaking with anxiety.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 28, 2009)

i'd probably enjoy myself there ... until a certain point when i start to miss my non-furry friends


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 28, 2009)

I think NASA would be all over finding life on other planets.  People would question their religions.  Christians would instantly try to convert the poor anthros away from their religion, and the USA would try to claim the planet. :3


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 28, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> There would be: yiff, drama, and BWWWAAAAAA'ing



By a bunch of decrepit old greymuzzle furs.  Or to summarize the entire life works of Einstein, Sagan and Hawkings into locat speak...."Relativistic speeds are relativistic."



> That or they could use us as an example of how not to run a planet.



WAALLL-EEEEE!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 28, 2009)

If furries from another planet ever got into contact with us, I think they would a little freaked out, especially with the yiffy art and the whole fursuiting thing.
Maybe their planet will think humans are a fictional race and they have human art sites and conventions.

Why does this thread sound to me like an episode of the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Laze (Jan 28, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Though, dunno 'bout the eaten part.  I would more likely have some 'fun' there.  ;3



I imagined the inhabitants of Planet Scalie to be rather huge in comparison to myself, rather ravenous as well and operate with a rather neanderthalic _'eat first and ask questions later'_ policy. 

But if they're on the smaller and much more docile side then I'd probably go snooker loopy, to put it in a nice way.

Think there'd be Amphibians? X3


----------



## Attaman (Jan 28, 2009)

Since we can tell they're Anthros, it likely means that we have either sent a satellite there or already landed.  At this stage, we would likely have known the planet was inhabited and the only thing the planet might have going for it is the shock factor of how it's populated.

Depending on the degree of sentience, intelligence, technological advancement, resources available, and other things the response would probably vary.  However...



Mikael Grizzly said:


> There is only one solution.
> 
> *EXTERMINATUS*



This is the only proper answer.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jan 28, 2009)

I seriously doubt they would resemble the likeness of any creature on this planet.


----------



## Camisado (Jan 28, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> If furries from another planet ever got into contact with us, I think they would a little freaked out, especially with the yiffy art and the whole fursuiting thing.
> Maybe their planet will think humans are a fictional race and they have human art sites and conventions.
> 
> Why does this thread sound to me like an episode of the Twilight Zone?


Lmfao.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 28, 2009)

i would so go live there and be happy


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 28, 2009)

amtrack88 said:


> I seriously doubt they would resemble the likeness of any creature on this planet.



This...   ^


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 28, 2009)

Then I would do this.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 28, 2009)

i would piss myself


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 28, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> i would so go live there and be happy



^ this


----------



## Catguy (Jan 29, 2009)

no idea what it would change but i know it would be pawesome


----------



## Slade (Jan 29, 2009)

Play Spore.

In the end, videogames are all that matters. [/geek]


----------



## X (Jan 29, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> I'd be sitting in the rocket next to you shaking with anxiety.



i think you missed my invisi text >_______________________>


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 29, 2009)

Laze said:


> I imagined the inhabitants of Planet Scalie to be rather huge in comparison to myself, rather ravenous as well and operate with a rather neanderthalic _'eat first and ask questions later'_ policy.
> 
> But if they're on the smaller and much more docile side then I'd probably go snooker loopy, to put it in a nice way.
> 
> Think there'd be Amphibians? X3



Probably, although I'd have to wonder why tehy would want to eat random anthros that act like them.


----------



## DRUNK (Jan 29, 2009)

There would be plenty of gay butt sex in fur suits to be sure.


----------



## DRUNK (Jan 29, 2009)

at least we're on the top of te food chain.


----------



## Voxxa (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd jump straight off taht rocket, and run off in search of ...


her...
|
v


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 29, 2009)

Any life on planets would be groundbreaking.  If they were Anthros there it would certainly be a ":O" moment.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2009)

Voxxa said:


> I'd jump straight off taht rocket, and run off in search of ...
> 
> 
> her...
> ...



She's cute.

Who's the artist?


----------



## Voxxa (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the signature is rk or px?

I'll send the pic, can't post here due to pg13 rules.


----------



## Records (Jan 29, 2009)

what if they found us first?


----------



## Morroke (Jan 29, 2009)

Records said:


> what if they found us first?



Frankly I think they'd be pretty weirded out...

'Ugly furless anthros'


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 29, 2009)

Would be cool but we can barely make it to the moon so it would be a while till we could go.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 29, 2009)

We would alienate, exploit, and probably go to war with them if they weren't cute or attractive.

If they were, same thing, except we'll be way more subtle about it.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 29, 2009)

To me, i can see the human race declaring war with them. And we furries would either defect or be imprisoned in humanities fear of us being double agents. 

And i would probably be a double agent or a defector in this twisted world.
....sounds like a story....

DEATH TO THE HUMANS!!!

totally *NOT* genocidal or anything. *laughs manically*


----------



## X (Jan 29, 2009)

or what if the anthros were technologically advanced to us and completely owned us in that war? =O

on the other hand i wouldn't mind being a sex slave to something like an anthro >_______________________________________>


----------



## Attaman (Jan 29, 2009)

1st:  Nice job saying we'll start it.  Not that I have much faith they'll do anything damaging if they do declare war on us.

2nd:  If they found us first, same thing but with "What if we found a furry planet" replaced by "What if we found a fleshy planet?"


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2009)

The same thing that would happen if we found any sentient life on another planet (assuming these anthropomorphisms are sentient):

1) Rewrite a whole lot of books.
2) Study their planet(s).
3) Send a probe over to make contact or if they are advanced enough try to broadcast signals to them.
4) Maybe even send some astronauts over if the planet is within a reasonable distance and we have the technology to safely make the journey.
5) Possibly try and bring one back for study or contact depending on how advanced they are.


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> The same thing that would happen if we found any sentient life on another planet (assuming these anthropomorphisms are sentient):
> 
> 1) Rewrite a whole lot of books.
> 2) Study their planet(s).
> ...



6) Find out if they have oil.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> 6) Find out if they have oil.




7) Start a war.


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> 7) Start a war.



He learns quickly. :3


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 29, 2009)

I would lock and load.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 29, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I would lock and load.




what side though?

cause bud if youre on the human side ima chainsaw bayonet you!

jk


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 29, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> what side though?
> 
> cause bud if youre on the human side ima chainsaw bayonet you!
> 
> jk


 
Human. Most likely they have the firepower advantage.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 29, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Human. Most likely they have the firepower advantage.



that could be true because they probably wouldnt be a space fairing civilization. at least not yet so they'd probably be less technologically advanced.


wow! im thinkin WAAY to hard about this i think. AHHH! my head hurts!


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not thinking too hard. War is what I think best about.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> that could be true because they probably wouldnt be a space fairing civilization. at least not yet so they'd probably be less technologically advanced.
> 
> 
> wow! im thinkin WAAY to hard about this i think. AHHH! my head hurts!




What gives you that idea? They could be just as technologically advanced if not more so than us. Space is pretty big and empty. If the two species started looking for each other at the same time (or any comparatively short period of time), it's really a matter of luck who finds who first (as grossly simplified as that is).


For all we know, an alien space probe could find Earth tomorrow.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 29, 2009)

I would teleport there, instantly... after teleporting some poor unwitting sap first to make sure they don't eat people.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 29, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I'm not thinking too hard. War is what I think best about.




i think we all do. i just try to suppress those thoughts, cause im CRAZY!!!


whow! where did i just go??? im scaring myself....okay no im not...


----------



## Records (Jan 29, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> or what if the anthros were technologically advanced to us and completely owned us in that war? =O
> 
> on the other hand i wouldn't mind being a sex slave to something like an anthro >_______________________________________>


 
hmmm... for sale- human claiming to be raccoon- looking for nice female owner. Answers to name: Records. 
there- I'm safe.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 29, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> i think we all do. i just try to suppress those thoughts, cause im CRAZY!!!
> 
> 
> whow! where did i just go??? im scaring myself....okay no im not...


 
I think I am. At least crazy for power. Nouyorus for President 2028

EDIT: A little off topic there.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 29, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> To me, i can see the human race declaring war with them. And we furries would either defect or be imprisoned in humanities fear of us being double agents.
> 
> And i would probably be a double agent or a defector in this twisted world.
> ....sounds like a story...



I would demand tribute from this world. And when they laughed at me, I would send billions of those tiny little wind-up Godzillas in their direction- the ones that shoot sparks out of their mouths.

Boy, wouldn't that be an annoying mess to clean up.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 29, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> I would demand tribute from this world. And when they laughed at me, I would send billions of those tiny little wind-up Godzillas in their direction- the ones that shoot sparks out of their mouths.
> 
> Boy, wouldn't that be an annoying mess to clean up.


 
Sure sounds annoying


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 29, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Sure sounds annoying



Better than a war though.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 29, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> what would you do if we found a planet inhabited with nothing but Anthro's?



Go into a closed room filled with carbon monoxide and breathe like it'll never end!


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jan 29, 2009)

First, there would be people saving up for Rockets to send them there
then.
*MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF HAPPINESS OCCURS*


----------



## Attaman (Jan 30, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> What gives you that idea? They could be just as technologically advanced if not more so than us. Space is pretty big and empty. If the two species started looking for each other at the same time (or any comparatively short period of time), it's really a matter of luck who finds who first (as grossly simplified as that is).


  Because unless we were _really_ stealthy in contacting them, they'd at least be aware of our presence and path before we got within orbit.  Space may be big, but it's also hard as hell to hide in.

@vivatheshadows:  Really?  You're going to betray one race that has at least some redeeming qualities (no matter how much anyone wishes to deny it) for a race that for all we know could make "I have no mouth, but I must scream!" level dickery look positively tame?


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 30, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> Better than a war though.


 
At least war is effective. People can get over annoyances. Extermination leaves a permanent scar.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 30, 2009)

Records said:


> hmmm... for sale- human claiming to be raccoon- looking for nice female owner. Answers to name: Records.
> there- I'm safe.



I like the way you think 'á´¥'


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 30, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> At least war is effective. People can get over annoyances. Extermination leaves a permanent scar.



And annoyance increases the desire for war, thus speeding up the natural process.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 30, 2009)

You know, now that I think about it I could see this scenario happening:

Neither side particularly trusting of the other, there's a series of cloak and dagger acts over the years as both sides build up for a massive war to exterminate the Furry / Fleshy menace.  Eventually, both sides are crippled horrendously by the espionage / war.... and a third species rolls on in, goes "'Sup bitches?", wipes both us and the Furries out, then claims all our resources for themselves.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 30, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You know, now that I think about it I could see this scenario happening:
> 
> Neither side particularly trusting of the other, there's a series of cloak and dagger acts over the years as both sides build up for a massive war to exterminate the Furry / Fleshy menace.  Eventually, both sides are crippled horrendously by the espionage / war.... and a third species rolls on in, goes "'Sup bitches?", wipes both us and the Furries out, then claims all our resources for themselves.



Sound tactical move....


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 30, 2009)

And their technology would make me weep with envy.


----------



## Records (Jan 30, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Frankly I think they'd be pretty weirded out...
> 
> 'Ugly furless anthros'


 you know it'd be about right, and funny, if they touch down and open the door- smiles go across their faces "Bring down the fleet! We found an entire planet of those humans everyone keeps drawing and makin' costumes of!"


----------



## Voxxa (Jan 30, 2009)

War with the one thing we care about?


----------



## Aden (Jan 30, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> I would teleport there, instantly... after teleporting some poor unwitting sap first to make sure they don't eat people.



Well good luck with that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Virus bombs :V .


----------



## Attaman (Jan 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Virus bombs :V .



Excellent choice Whitenoise.  Here at 0Y-966, we take great pride in our ability to cause mass extinction on planetary scales.  Will you like to pay for our services in cash or fresh pelts?


----------



## speedocub (Jan 30, 2009)

Hopefully they would have medical science to take us that are true furry at heart and change us into who we are inside!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 30, 2009)

Interesting idea there Speedocub.
I take it you're a Therian.


----------



## Vikar (Jan 30, 2009)

First, where is this planet? Lets be generous, and say that the planet is in Alpha Centauri AB. 

Now we have the problem of distance. We're 4.37ly away from them, so any information we have on them will be 4.37 years out of date. Once we do know about them, I suspect various space programs will get much more money. Drive research will also be hastened. We'll get Orion and VASMIR powered ships sooner then we would otherwise. 

Since we seem to have discovered them first, and the OP didn't say they had orbital structures, we probably have a technological lead over them. A Project Longshot style ship could reach them in around 100 years. If we're lucky, we'll still be superior to them. If we aren't, we can stuff the ship full of nukes just to be sure they won't threaten us in the future. Should they intercept the ship during transit, lasers powered by a fission reactor should take care of them. 

I don't think the fact that they're furries will matter much. They're a threat to humanity, and must be dealt with. 

Of course, extermination isn't the only option. Trade, however, is not likely (see this).

Also, the ship we send will need to be crewed, as a more than four year communications lag is unacceptable. It would be a one way mission. On the way there, they can entertain themselves watching all the people in slow chemically propelled rockets commit a slow suicide. It would either need to be a generation ship or the crew would have to be kept in cold sleep (perhaps drug induced).


----------



## Tycho (Jan 30, 2009)

As for distance, the only solution I can think of is "foldspace".  Faster-than-light travel is impossible.  (When you hit the speed of light you'd convert into pure energy, right?)


----------



## Vikar (Jan 30, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> As for distance, the only solution I can think of is "foldspace".  Faster-than-light travel is impossible.  (When you hit the speed of light you'd convert into pure energy, right?)



You can't reach lightspeed without infinite energy.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 30, 2009)

Vikar said:


> You can't reach _c_ without infinite energy.



 You dont need infinite energy, you just need a massive amount which we as a species will not attain in a short time the energy we would need would be that of a class II civilization as theorized by Nikolai Kardashev which would be the equivalent of one Solar system. and as of now we arent even a Class I civilization. which is a civilization that has harnessed ALL energy on a planet.


----------



## Vikar (Jan 30, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> You dont need infinite energy, you just need a massive amount which we as a species will not attain in a short time the energy we would need would be that of a class II civilization as theorized by Nikolai Kardashev which would be the equivalent of one Solar system. and as of now we arent even a Class I civilization. which is a civilization that has harnessed ALL energy on a planet.



You're correct, but it would require an infinite amount of time, which means you must have infinite energy to accelerate over that period of time. As you near _c_, your mass increases. It gets harder and harder to accelerate more. While you could almost reach lightspeed, you can't quite get there.

Also, do you have references to cite for your argument?


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 30, 2009)

Time will not exist after 2012. The Mayans got lazy and didn't add on any extra years. 

There you have it, folks. The end of the world was caused by... lazy Mayans.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 30, 2009)

Vikar said:


> You're correct, but it would require an infinite amount of time, which means you must have infinite energy to accelerate over that period of time. As you near _c_, your mass increases. It gets harder and harder to accelerate more. While you could almost reach lightspeed, you can't quite get there.
> 
> Also, do you have references to cite for your argument?




hmmm, well the best i have on teh internetz would be on Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kardashev_Scale

But i am very familiar with the theory of relativity and that is correct that light is the ultimate speed barrier in the universe but i was talking about a way to bypassing it using (for lack of a better term) a Wormhole by using that energy, by putting a fold in the fabric of Space/Time. 

Odd how we can think of things like folding over the entirety of the Universe in order to bypass the speed of light.

Also if your curious as to how i now of the Kardashev Scale i was very proficient in my Physics class in High School and had a debate on the last day about it...


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it (mathematically) possible to turn physical matter into data, put it outside the Universe, and then reinsert it when and where one wishes?

Looks like this has gone from fantasy day-dreaming to math & science class.


----------



## Vikar (Jan 30, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> hmmm, well the best i have on teh internetz would be on Wikipedia
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kardashev_Scale
> 
> ...



Bypassing the lightspeed barrier is viable. But you cannot travel at _c_. I was just answering your question at the end of your comment about folding space.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> what would you do if we found a planet inhabited with nothing but Anthro's?



It would be to far to get to in my lifetime or the next so I just wouldn't give 2 shits. I'd hate all the bawing cause the furries would want to go there and rape the inhabitants so I might get a little sour.


----------



## Vikar (Jan 30, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> Is it (mathematically) possible to turn physical matter into data, put it outside the Universe, and then reinsert it when and where one wishes?
> 
> Looks like this has gone from fantasy day-dreaming to math & science class.



If energy is transferable between universes (there is no evidence for it that I know of) then yes.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 30, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> Is it (mathematically) possible to turn physical matter into data, put it outside the Universe, and then reinsert it when and where one wishes?
> 
> Looks like this has gone from fantasy day-dreaming to math & science class.



this DOES seem like a college lecture but both thoughts are very interesting and im glad that i have inspired these thoughts.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 30, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> Is it (mathematically) possible to turn physical matter into data, put it outside the Universe, and then reinsert it when and where one wishes?
> 
> Looks like this has gone from fantasy day-dreaming to math & science class.



Copypasta becomes reality.

My money's still on the "foldspace" idea.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 30, 2009)

Same here. A display of intelligence is priceless. Even if it is only speculation.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 31, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> what would you do if we found a planet inhabited with nothing but Anthro's?



I did, however, write something about this:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1756186

I think that's what we would find.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 31, 2009)

I would plead to the heavens that I could start off life over again there.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 31, 2009)

DJ-Fragon said:


> I did, however, write something about this:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1756186
> 
> I think that's what we would find.



Yeah, that sounds about right. Unless, of course, there were actually animals on this furry world, like they are here (straight-up cows, deer, etc.), in which case furries would just go to the grocery store like everyone else.


----------



## Skullmiser (Feb 1, 2009)

The prime directive prevents Starfleet from interfering with the natural development of pre-warp civilizations. Cait seems like what you are describing, except Laze, he would want directions to the Gorn homeworld, or to wherever Sord was from. I don't think you would be eaten though. All you need to do is find potassium nitrate, sulfur, charcoal, a diamond, some flint, and something to hold it in.
http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/TOS/episode/68698.html
The first alien species with which we will come into conact though, will be the Vulcans  on April 5, 2063.

I think we should all watch Planet of the Apes now...


----------



## leon101 (Feb 1, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I would continue living my normal life simply because _finding_ furries, while cool and intresting, won't change anything.



I would go Animal Crossing and live among them... or try to live among them without possibly getting killed.


----------



## Vikar (Feb 1, 2009)

Skullmiser said:


> The prime directive prevents Starfleet from interfering with the natural development of pre-warp civilizations. Cait seems like what you are describing, except Laze, he would want directions to the Gorn homeworld, or to wherever Sord was from. I don't think you would be eaten though. All you need to do is find potassium nitrate, sulfur, charcoal, a diamond, some flint, and something to hold it in.
> http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/TOS/episode/68698.html
> The first alien species with which we will come into conact though, will be the Vulcans  on April 5, 2063.
> 
> I think we should all watch Planet of the Apes now...



SW>ST

Also:


----------



## Attaman (Feb 1, 2009)

Vikar said:


> SW>ST
> 
> Also:








Now, hopefully our military will look better than that.  Still, this sums up the response if the Furry planet is hostile rather well.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 2, 2009)

Well depends: 
1: friendly? I move in and explore a new world.
2: Which nation finds it? Well whoever finds it might either nuke it, bomb it, enslave them or something along those lines since they are not human. 
3: Hostile? Hope the military takes new sign-ons for an invasion fleet and go in as a soldier and join the invading masses of humans. Then blow the hell out of the planet and stake my claim to a piece of it. Also loot the hell out of it if they are hostile for no good reason. 

Still for finding another race I would feel happy be they good or bad. At least I would have a place to try and go or someone to fight other than humans for a good reason. 

Still all this depends on their intelligence and technology level of their societies. If they are stone age then we are gods, if not then who knows. 

I think someone from earlier with their "welcome to earth xeno scum" kind of sums up what would probably wind up happening though. Humans would go to war with them for no good reason and launch a campaign of genocide against them, our history proves this would happen since we can do it so easily to each other... Let alone someone who is 100% different from us visualy speaking. 

Still though if peaceful I could see opening a shop on their planet and selling earth guns to them in exchange for goods which would be worth gods almight a fortune here on earth due to rarity.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 2, 2009)

Forgot to make this statement: If we DID find a planet with other life forms... Then gave them OUR history and background as a species I think we would either be told to get off their planet and never return or... We would wind up being highly in demand since we are a race of soldiers and destroyers if you think about it. We are masters of destruction.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 2, 2009)

Jolly Jack kicks ass.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 2, 2009)

Again, I find it hilarious that most of the people here see us as the aggravators in 99% of all scenarios.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 2, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Again, I find it hilarious that most of the people here see us as the aggravators in 99% of all scenarios.



Well, a lot of us are assholes.  And some are optimists who hope that whoever else is out there isn't as much of a bunch of assholes as we are, so that either humanity might learn from them *snicker* or that they could "secede" from humanity and seek asylum amongst these peaceful enlightened yiffbait beings.

Given humanity's predisposition towards exploration AND conquest, I don't think it's unreasonable to cast humans as the likely aggressors in any such scenario.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 2, 2009)

Well about 6 years ago or so on another forum someone said this about alien life:
If we are stronger and more advanced than them, send down someone in a helicopter with a jesus robe. 
If we are equally matched, flip a coin, heads peace, tails we wipe them out. Keep a nuke handy. 
If they are stronger and more advanced than us: pray they are the most benevolent species of our time and run like hell. 

Still if I were to go on a ship to a planet with life, I would have to stamp a picture of a cowboy riding a nuclear bomb going "yeehaa" on the side. 

To: attaman
Anyone who studies human history can see just how easily it will be for us to go from harbingers of peace to harbingers of doom. 

As the late George Carlin said: "You give us a color, well wipe it out."


----------



## Vikar (Feb 2, 2009)

Zeraio said:


> If they are stronger and more advanced than us: pray they are the most benevolent species of our time and run like hell.



Or guerilla warfare, except with nukes, Sarin, VX, mustard gas and dirty bombs. We have plenty of weapons stockpiled.


----------



## John Wolf (Feb 2, 2009)

I really only say, just pray to God we are not discovered or come across something like the Strogg race, the former human like race of nightmarish abominations.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2009)

John Wolf said:


> I really only say, just pray to God we are not discovered or come across something like the Strogg race, the former human like race of nightmarish abominations.



Quake II with the Processing Plant was the best.


----------



## Records (Feb 2, 2009)

could there be a voluntary adoption program? Kinda like the Federation: Ask for asylum and we'll grant it. If so, may I volunteer to be taken away to the caitian homeworld?


----------



## Teco (Feb 2, 2009)

Lawyers would be booming on said planet for the many cases of sexual harrassment and rape charges. =D Arent we awesome.


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 2, 2009)

Zeraio said:


> Well depends:
> 1: friendly? I move in and explore a new world.
> 2: Which nation finds it? Well whoever finds it might either nuke it, bomb it, enslave them or something along those lines since they are not human.
> 3: Hostile? Hope the military takes new sign-ons for an invasion fleet and go in as a soldier and join the invading masses of humans. Then blow the hell out of the planet and stake my claim to a piece of it. Also loot the hell out of it if they are hostile for no good reason.


There are plenty of furries on this site who are hostile for no good reason.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 2, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> There are plenty of furries on this site who are hostile for no good reason.



haha, yeah thats true. You'd think for a bunch people who like the same thing we'd get along better


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure furries would be terrified of how hideous we are.


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 2, 2009)

I would go to the planet, and when they asked who sent me, I would say, "My orders come from Jacob."


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah that would be interesting if we get there and we are from the legends of old on that planet: The demons! 
I think that would be bloody hilarious in some ways if we are legened as demons. Then again not that far off... 

Then again we could have mass emigration from earth and their planet to each others planets... Then wind up with some darned interesting mixed species within about 5 years. 

All we would need is ONE idiot to screw things up though.

Edited to add: You know I could see it now though... Masses of aliens lined up waving at a earth ship as it comes down for a landing... Doors fly open... Then a hoard of storm troopers rush out and blow them all away in one giant bloodbath. All the while we are blaring out across speakers "we come in peace! We do not mean to hurt you! Please do not resist! We are here to help you!" 

To Vikar: You forgot our biological weapons. Make one bomb to wipe out 99% of the species then enslave the remaining 1%.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 3, 2009)

Mixed species?  The odds of us being able to reproduce successfully with them are likely less than the odds of a human successfully mating with their pet [y].


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 3, 2009)

True, but who knows. After all they would be anthropomorphic and we will never know till we find them or they find us... Which is more than a shot in the dark, it is a shot in the dark in an infinite darkness. 

Just thought of this... Genetic Engineering to make it possible... I bet some scientist would try that the second they found out and could get their hands on the DNA.


----------



## Vikar (Feb 3, 2009)

Zeraio said:


> To Vikar: You forgot our biological weapons. Make one bomb to wipe out 99% of the species then enslave the remaining 1%.



I didn't mention them because they might not be affected by the same sicknesses we are.


----------



## leon101 (Feb 3, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Now, hopefully our military will look better than that.  Still, this sums up the response if the Furry planet is hostile rather well.



They look so happy,lol!


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 3, 2009)

I had another thought about genetics in reference to any and all alien races: The fastest way to know if genetic intermingling is possible is to tell if there is more than one species on a planet... Then are there crossbreeds of those species? 

To: Vikar
Actually biological weapons can be made to affect ANY species AT ALL. That is why they are so deadly, it does not matter if you are a tower 500ft tall alien with skin made of titanium... There is a bug out there we can make that will wipe your race out of existence. The whole idea of biological weapons is to find out what a strength and weakness is then play on the weakness. You could drop anthrax on my state and only the tourists will die. Why? It is in our soil and air, we are immune here, it was actually a long standing joke after the anthrax scare... That they would hire us over anyone else in post offices. 

Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Sean Wolfe (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd be out of business


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 3, 2009)

> You know I could see it now though... Masses of aliens lined up waving at a earth ship as it comes down for a landing... Doors fly open... Then a hoard of storm troopers rush out and blow them all away in one giant bloodbath. All the while we are blaring out across speakers "we come in peace! We do not mean to hurt you! Please do not resist! We are here to help you!"


Ahh the ole Mars Attacks plan. Works every time...


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 3, 2009)

And it works too, thats the freaky part, IT WORKS.


----------



## kaffekane (Feb 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> They could use us as an example of how not to run a planet.


 
They already do that.



			
				Morroke said:
			
		

> Frankly I think they'd be pretty weirded out...
> 'Ugly furless anthros'


 
-----------------------


			
				Wolfbound said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure furries would be terrified of how hideous we are.


 
Has anyone...uh...with the exception of Pigma Dengar from Starfox, seen ANY pig anthros?  Cause I THINK that's what humans really are.

C'mon.

1:  Humans can swap out the organs of pigs and safely use them, somehow.
2:  Humans LOVE to wallow in filth while they eat.  I've seen this consistenly at every fast food place that I've worked at, they'll all try sitting at the dirtiest table. (though some will complain, true)
3:  Human cannibals say that other humans taste like pork.
4:  lol if I'm right.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 4, 2009)

But in human society unlike pigs we have echelons of society. We have the truly unhuman cannibals, fascists, etc... Then we have the upper echelons who try and uphold law, order and justice not to mention PEACE. However, we do have a nagging problem of those who try and bring us down to the level of pigs. 

You know, if you want to know what a pig anthro looks like TRULY... Go sit outside of McD's (nasty place) and watch all the 500lb over weights go in and out... Some of whom are on air tanks they are so fat. One came through safeway two weeks ago so fat he had to have a golf cart to move him around and it sounded like it was dying, a baby could CRAWL faster than this thing. That is what a real pig anthro would look like with a small tail and snout excluded.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 4, 2009)

kaffekane said:


> They already do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I still stand by my statement of us being ugly  I'm not to fond of that which is a wolverine's natural prey however. Well fond sure...in a meaning of consuming it. o-o

Wait...

._.


----------



## Vikar (Feb 4, 2009)

Zeraio said:


> To: Vikar
> Actually biological weapons can be made to affect ANY species AT ALL. That is why they are so deadly, it does not matter if you are a tower 500ft tall alien with skin made of titanium... There is a bug out there we can make that will wipe your race out of existence. The whole idea of biological weapons is to find out what a strength and weakness is then play on the weakness. You could drop anthrax on my state and only the tourists will die. Why? It is in our soil and air, we are immune here, it was actually a long standing joke after the anthrax scare... That they would hire us over anyone else in post offices.
> 
> Where there is a will, there is a way.



I know, but if we're invaded, we won't have the weapons available immediately. If the have the tech to invade us, the main actions should be over very quickly, assuming their goal is to kill us, and not to take the planet mostly intact. We already have the other stuff at our disposal, and can produce more of it. Having to take time and resources away from defense to run tests on new biological agents would be a luxury that we would not have.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Feb 4, 2009)

The question isn't what it would change, but who would change it. Because of the fact some people would take this negitively, the government would not let this information get out wether or not they found it. And even if they did, you know someone would eventually try to make a few bucks off of it and end up eventually ruining it.


----------



## virus (Feb 4, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Copypasta becomes reality.
> 
> My money's still on the "foldspace" idea.



foldspace is also the 6th dimension. The ability to change from one point to the next at will. However getting past the 4th dimension for humans is seemingly impossible. If we can somehow overcome it, well that will change the entire space travel thing because space ships will no longer be needed as we will be able to use telescopes find a planet shoot some sort of device and then in an instant go to that planet. 

However going past the 4th dimension means you can travel back in time.. which would be a lot cooler in my opinion then seeing some other planet. I'd like to see how dinosaurs really lived.. and beyond that.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 4, 2009)

Wouldnt really matter to me cause we would just be to lazy to get there


----------

